# Townes at King's Creek Plantation, Williamsburg, VA, 7-11-14 - 7-18-14



## NSNoVa (Jun 16, 2014)

Asking $700 for the week, checking in Friday, July 11.

This unit is located in the "Townes" section of King's Creek Plantation, and is a 2-bedroom (1 king, 1 queen) with a completely separate sunroom that has a pull-out queen-size sleeper sofa, for total capacity of 6 people.  Your accommodations also include a living room, dining room, 2 bathrooms (one has a Jacuzzi tub), in suite washer/dryer, and full kitchen equipped with a stove, sink, refrigerator, microwave oven, dishwasher, coffee maker, toaster, blender, cooking utensils, cookware, plates, glasses, and tableware. Bath towels, hand towels and wash cloths, paper towels, toilet tissue, soaps and detergents, and other consumable supplies are also furnished.  Free wi-fi is available throughout the resort.

For more resort info:
http://www.kingscreekplantation.com/resort/townes

The resort has two outdoor swimming pool complexes, and an indoor Aquatic Center that houses an indoor junior Olympic-sized swimming pool, steam / sauna, jetted hot tubs, and much more. Tennis and basketball courts, jogging trail, on-site barbecue.  

The resort is literally next door to Water Country, USA; about 5 minute drive from Busch Gardens amusement park, 10 minutes to the historic areas of Williamsburg, and 15 minutes to Jamestown and Yorktown.  Also Outlet Malls, other shopping, and many restaurants within 15 minutes. Virginia Beach about 60 minutes away.


----------



## NSNoVa (Jun 20, 2014)

still available.  send a PM if interested.  Thanks!


----------



## NSNoVa (Jul 11, 2014)

has been rented...thanks!


----------

